# durablement



## gtout

> Particulièrement violente, et durablement traumatisante, la guerre d'Espagne est tristement célèbre comme théâtre de multiples exactions


 
Como traduciriais durablement? 





> permanentemente?


 
Gracias por adelantado


----------



## grandluc

Hola
duraderamente existe en castellano. No sé si se usa mucho...


----------



## Namarne

Hola. 
Yo pienso que en este caso sería mejor reescribir la frase y convertir _durablement _en adjetivo: _traumas duraderos, perdurables, permanentes..._ 

(_Duraderamente _no se utiliza prácticamente.)


----------



## Pinairun

Se podría traducir por "indefinidamente traumatizante".
Saludos


----------



## Namarne

Pinairun said:


> Se podría traducir por "indefinidamente traumatizante".


Es una posibilidad. Sin embargo a mí eso me sugiere que aquella situación sigue _generando _traumas; pienso que lo que se quería decir es que los traumas se generaron en un determinado momento, y que sus efectos todavía perduran, pero no que sigan generándose. 
(Pero es sólo un matiz, quizá no lo veáis así.) 
Saludos,  
N


----------



## Paquita

Namarne said:


> pienso que lo que se quería decir es que los traumas se generaron en un determinado momento, y que sus efectos todavía perduran, pero no que sigan generándose.


 
De acuerdo con esta interpretación...
No me gusta "indefinidamente" por ello.

La solución "traumas duraderos" es sin duda la mejor para esta expresión suelta 
El único problema es cómo juntarla con el principio de la frase donde se califica a la guerra. .(violenta y ...+ adjetivo/proposición relativa = que generó.../origen de ...)

Sugiero "traumatizante por muchos años ..." pero tampoco me satisface.


----------



## jprr

Namarne said:


> Hola.
> Yo pienso que en este caso sería mejor reescribir la frase y convertir _durablement _en adjetivo: _traumas duraderos, perdurables, permanentes..._



De acuerdo, y ya que estamos reescribiendo ...

 violenta, generando traumas duraderos, la guerra ...
 ...., origen / causa de traumas duraderos, ...


----------



## Namarne

gtout said:


> Particulièrement violente, et durablement traumatisante, la guerre d'Espagne est tristement célèbre comme théâtre de multiples exactions.


Bueno, ya que dije yo lo de reescribir la frase, voy a aportar una posibilidad entre otras: 
_La Guerra Civil española, particularmente violenta y causante/generadora de traumas que habían de perpetuarse, se hizo tristemente famosa como teatro de múltiples exacciones..._ 

(Peut-être j'en ai ajouté de trop...)


----------



## jprr

Namarne said:


> Bueno, ya que dije yo lo de reescribir la frase, voy a aportar una posibilidad entre otras:
> _La Guerra Civil española, particularmente violenta y causante/generadora de traumas que habían de perpetuarse, se hizo tristemente famosa como teatro de múltiples exacciones..._
> 
> (Peut-être j'en ai ajouté de trop...)


Me gusta - yo también hubiesse traducido guerre d'Espagne por gerra civil espagnola
Que opinas de ...., sigue tristemente ....


----------



## Namarne

jprr said:


> Que opinas de ...., sigue tristemente ....


Opino que sí, que sigue tristemente.  
"Sigue tristemente" a mí me parece bien, pero depende de cómo lo encajes con el resto de la frase. (Como he dicho, sólo era una posibilidad más; si se modifica la frase, habría muchas formas de decirlo.) 
Saludos, 
N


----------



## gtout

Muchas gracias a todos los que aportaron. Esta es la tercera vez que intento poner esta pregunta en el foro pero no sale. Espero no estar dandole la lata a nadie.

Durablement en este contexto signigica?
a) Permanentemente
b) De duracion larga pero el efecto ya se ha acabado
c) De duracion larga y el efecto continua
d) De duracion larga pero no especifica si el efecto continua o no​Yo creo que d). Alguien lo sabe definiivamente? El texto completo esta en Wikipedia Guerre d'Espagne:


> Particulièrement violente, et durablement traumatisante, la guerre d'Espagne est tristement célèbre comme théâtre de multiples exactions. Elle vit en particulier les premiers bombardements militaires sur les ... ... En particulier, les franquistes refusèrent toutes les propositions adverses de compromis et poursuivirent, après leur victoire, une répression incessante et de très grande ampleur.


.


----------



## Namarne

gtout said:


> a) Permanentemente
> b) De duracion larga pero el efecto ya se ha acabado
> c) De duracion larga y el efecto continua
> d) De duracion larga pero no especifica si el efecto continua o no​Yo creo que d).


Yo opino lo mismo. Entiendo que _durablement _significa: _de efectos duraderos_, y por el contexto quizá _muy duraderos_. No es lo mismo que _permanentes_, pero desde luego tampoco _pasajeros_. (Quizá yo ya había dado mi opinión: unos efectos que tienden a perpetuarse, a prolongarse durante generaciones incluso. Pero está claro que no dice _permanentes_.)


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Yo lo traduciría sencillamente por*:

- ...y durante mucho tiempo traumatizante...*


----------



## gtout

Gracias Namarme y Groucho


----------



## Víctor Pérez

gtout said:


> Gracias Namarme y Groucho



Hola *Gtout*:

Agradezco tu agradecimiento pero debes también tener en cuenta que además de mí y de *Namarne *también te ayudaron *Grandluc*, *Pinairun*,* Paquit& *y* Jprr*.


----------



## gtout

a los que agraceci sus aportaciones en el post numero 11


----------



## charlotte59

Bonjour à tous,
Je souhaiterai traduire ceci:


_Il protège de manière durable contre les taches...._

Il s'agit d'un produit nettoyant.

Tentative: Protege de *manera continuada/duradera*_ contra manchas..._

_Qu'en pensez-vous? Que proposez-vous?_


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

- _de manera duradera_ está bien.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## charlotte59

Merci bien !


----------

